# Kipor 3500ti



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just got my 3500Ti last week and running it hard to see what is can and can not do.

1 - The overload circuit is non latching on mine and this seems wrong. Even in a heavy over load condition with resistive or reactive loads the the output would disconnect then reconnect about 2 times a second and the engine really bogged. It would take loads right up to 3000 without issue (really great considering I am at 2400 feet) but when I was loading it up to 3300 to 3500 watts, the overload would blink but not trip.

2 - Not sure if this is a problem or just the way the inverter operates. Open loop output the Hz would vary wildly from 65 to 120 Hz but as soon as it was plugged into the trailer it was VERY steady at 59.89 Hz with random blips to 64.5 Hz, 10 minute average sweep showed 60.15 avg Hz. Microwave timer is spot on. Dont understand the lack of Hz control while open loop.

3 - Voltage Hot to Neutral was very good at 123 VAC unloaded and only down to 115 VAC when loaded to 3000 watts. When in overload the voltage would jump from 60 to 125 VAC but this was the over load circuit cutting in and out (I think). Voltages from Hot to ground showed 160 - 170 VAC and Neutral to ground showed 60 - 65 VAC, curious but again not sure if it is just part of the way the inverter is working.

4 - Noise is very good with 90% of the perceived noise being exhaust note. For a test I fashioned an elbow to direct the noise straight up and it really cut the exhaust note but the owners manual indicates that no exhaust extensions should be added! I understand back pressure issues but if it steps up in size who can see a pit fall in a 3 foot extension that steps from 3/4" to 2 "??

Okay guys and gals put on your thinking caps and post your comments.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Uh, what?









It is quite amazing to read something and not understand 80% of the content. All you electrical geeks have fun with this one. I'll listen in from the next room.

Randy


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

Uh, Yea, 59 or 64 mega thingys whatever it takes!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Great review Andy. I've been waiting for someone to actually buy a Kipor and present their thoughts. By the specs it looks like a great value for the money, and also and excellent alternative to the VERY heavy 3000 class units already popular.

I guess only time will tell if it holds up well and is reliable enough to become something I would plunk down the cash for. Hope your's works out well


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Andy,

I don't see a problem with the exhaust extension. I would bet it is more of a disclaimer to keep people from rigging them up in their homes and trying to vent them. Other than heat, I can't find a problem going from 3/4" to 2".

All of the other numbers look good. Inverters do some quirky things.

How was pricing compared to the Honda's and Yammies? I know we had this earlier discussion, but memory fails and I am too lazy to search right now!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

I used our Kipor 3500Ti a few weeks ago for the first time. It worked amazingly with everything we needed to run...

But when we put the twins down for a nap we ran the ac and nothing else...lights off etc. And then we heard the gen go into "overload". It ran funny and the light was flashing. So we shut everything down and started over and it worked fine.

Then about 2 days later, it did the same thing...but I think it was running low on fuel and burped abit and then couldn't get the rpms high enough to run the ac. and that is what caused it...but that is pure speculation, I wasn't there, that is just the way my wife explained it to me.

I don't know much about electrical...My brother is the guru in the family. He said he was going to bring his load tester over to see what is going on.

Other than that...we are happy with the noise level, and the fuel consumption.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

54telluride said:


> Uh, Yea, 59 or 64 mega thingys whatever it takes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


two twenty ... two twenty one...... whatever it takes....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> How was pricing compared to the Honda's and Yammies? I know we had this earlier discussion, but memory fails and I am too lazy to search right now!!!
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> ...


$1100 to the door. I think I could have gotten it about $25 better but I would have had to wait on a shipment.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well the problem is the do-hicky isn't properly seated on the whatchamacallit which is not allowing the dingle to make the proper contact and thus allowing the flowbee to charge the circuit. Try jumping the 12th circuit to number 57 and add a small piece of gum over the thingamabob. That should solve your problem from where I sit.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

WOW, Andy! Now you know why you get your own threads! Great review. I know we talked about these things, but didn't realize you were forking over the bucks to get one. Did you get it from the dealer that operates out of his house in CDA or did you go the internet route. I guess we need a north idaho rally so I can see this thing working.









I think if I were to get one (Kipor Gens), I would have to get the 3500Ti like you did, since the 3500 would probably power my entire unit and it has a significant cost advantage over the comparable Honda or Yamaha. The Kipor 2000 doesn't seem to have much of a cost advantage given that the Honda is only $65 more.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

vdub said:


> WOW, Andy! Now you know why you get your own threads! Great review. I know we talked about these things, but didn't realize you were forking over the bucks to get one. Did you get it from the dealer that operates out of his house in CDA or did you go the internet route. I guess we need a north idaho rally so I can see this thing in action.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dealer in CdA decided not to pursue the venture and I purchased it off the Internet from a guy in Florida and it was drop shipped from Stockton CA. I guess the guy in Stockton is the main US distributor.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Well the problem is the do-hicky isn't properly seated on the whatchamacallit which is not allowing the dingle to make the proper contact and thus allowing the flowbee to charge the circuit. Try jumping the 12th circuit to number 57 and add a small piece of gum over the thingamabob. That should solve your problem from where I sit.
> [snapback]44158[/snapback]​


Thanks Steve I was going to try that next, just needed someone to confirm.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Dear Camper Andy,

What?????























Thank you,
Gary


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Thanks Steve I was going to try that next, just needed someone to confirm.


Hey always willing to lend my expertise when called upon. Want me to explain the Theory of Relativity next?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Andy....Whats the weight on that unit?

The frequency thing sounds familiar, seems like I've seen inverters do that before.
It may even continue to due it with a purely resistive load like an incandescent bulb. bot thats pure speculation on my part.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

132 pounds, Jim. More here Kipor

The 3500 seems to be the most bang for the buck. Noise level is a little disturbing, tho. It certainly won't win a contest against a Honda and is technically too high for the national parks. Says it is 64db under load which is only slightly higher than what the NPS allows. NPS allows 58db at 50'. Not sure how far away the 64db was measured. And, as Andy noted, you might be able to reduce the noise a bunch by pointing it up instead of out. And, of course, your neighbor would have to complain loud enough to get the ranger to come out with his noise monitering tool. Doubt that would happen with a noise level that close to the limit.


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

I forgot to mention...I took my Kipor over to my cousins house. He has a Honda EU3000. We put them side by side. It is no mystery that Kipor duplicated the design. I will need to take a picture next time I am over there. They were amazingly similar. Slightly different manifold designs when you open the door, the layout looked alittle different, but they have the same options, buttons, switches etc.

Durring the sound test with the 'smart throttle' off (higher rpm), my cousin said he couldn't tell a difference, I think the Honda was a little quieter, but that may just be because I would expect it to be for almost twice the price.

My cousin says if he could do it all over again, and if he had known about the Kipor, he would have gotten it in a minute. He says they aren't different enought to be worth $700 more.

Like I said, if there is any interest, I will try to take pictures of them side by side next time I am out there.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Andy....Whats the weight on that unit?
> 
> The frequency thing sounds familiar, seems like I've seen inverters do that before.
> It may even continue to due it with a purely resistive load like an incandescent bulb. bot thats pure speculation on my part.
> [snapback]44182[/snapback]​


Dry weight is 132 pounds and it comes with a wheel kit standard. It holds 3.4 gallons of gas so add another 25 pounds (more or less) when full so it is a bit of a load to move around.

When I tested the frequency control I did note that it was still flaky when just running lights and an Iron. So your speculation is correct. No harm to a light bulb having an unstable frequency but I was worried that it could cause the Microwave to clock fast and operate at a higher frequency.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

vdub said:


> 132 pounds, Jim. More here Kipor
> 
> The 3500 seems to be the most bang for the buck. Noise level is a little disturbing, tho. It certainly won't win a contest against a Honda and is technically too high for the national parks. Says it is 64db under load which is only slightly higher than what the NPS allows. NPS allows 58db at 50'. Not sure how far away the 64db was measured. And, as Andy noted, you might be able to reduce the noise a bunch by pointing it up instead of out. And, of course, your neighbor would have to complain loud enough to get the ranger to come out with his noise monitering tool. Doubt that would happen with a noise level that close to the limit.
> [snapback]44184[/snapback]​


The quoted noise level of dB is at 7 meters (23 feet), go out another 27 foot for NPS rating and it is in the spec. Honda's quoted noise is at 50'.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> When I tested the frequency control I did note that it was still flaky when just running lights and an Iron. So your speculation is correct. No harm to a light bulb having an unstable frequency but I was worried that it could cause the Microwave to clock fast and operate at a higher frequency.
> [snapback]44188[/snapback]​


I don't think I'd be too concerned about the microwave as you said that it settled right down when you plugged the trailer in.
That being said, you'd hafta ship that Kipor to me for some of my own testing before I could say for sure.

What are you using to test with? VOM or a scope?


----------

